# Cats in Famous Art work



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

A few works with cats....kinda fun to look at

Franz Marc- Two Cats- great color, fun images

Paul Klee- Cat and Bird- just fun to look 

David Hockney- Mr and Mrs Clark and Percy - a neat flashback to the 70's


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

I have the David Hockney one as my desktop wallpaper


----------

